# Looking to duplicate a Triple Lindy Bunk Bed



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

We've recently taken in my cousins kid, bringing our total to 4 kids in the home (3 boys, 1 girl). With a house already busting at the seams, I was looking to add another bed to the boys room. My solution was the Triple Lindy Bunk Bed. I've been unable to locate any plans for the Triple Lindy online (free or for purchase). So I'm turning to the experts here. I'm provided a link to the Triple Lindy I'd like to duplicate, if you have plans or if you can lend your expertise in helping me determine basic demensions I'd be grateful.

Link to the desired piece:
http://www.roomu.net/files/user11/TripleLindyLoft.jpg

Basic Questions:
What type of wood, and what size appears to be used in the image? (i.e. Pine or Oak, etc. at 2X4X6)

What type of stain appears to be used on the piece in the image?


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Im not sure on the type of wood, looks like pine to me. And for the stain just a clear coat of stain. But don't take my word like i'm a professional.
Also you need to determine the size of your beds. After that determine the height of the gap between the two bunk beds. It wont be too difficult of a build. Go to a bed store and see how the bunk beds are designed and how they are supported, and you will have too use that knowledge to build that third bed "branch off".


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Measure the mattresses you are going to use and go to a furniture store like suggested and measure how much room is between the top and bottom bunk, They will need to be able to sit up without knocking their heads off. Over built the beds as the boys will destroy it if it isn't bullet proof. My choice of wood would be red oak as it is tough and won't tear up as easy as pine.

Once you have the measurements draw out the beds using the measurements then basically guestamate the spacing and lengths of rails. Be sure to figure slats, but if it were me I would go with slates and plywood screwed in place, like I said make it bullet proof.

If you can incorporate a little hiding storage at each head board they will love them, our grandsons did.


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Size of boards used for the post*

I'm also looking for advice on the size of the post of this Lindy Bunk Bed, its somewhat looks to be 2x4's or maybe 4x4's. 

I'll visit a couple of furniture stores in my area and take some measurements.

Oh, I'll be using Twin mattresses. 

thanks for the advise.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

It appears to me to be twins on top and a queen or full on bottm. I wouldn't want to be the person sleeping on the bottom of that one. How do you get to the top bunks? Just some observations.


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be making each bed a twin bed. 

Just curious what are you concerns with the bottom bed?

I also noticed the lack of access to the upper beds, I would be adding two ladders on each end and eliminating the desk.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Take a good look at that connection (size of materials and such) now you can't convince me this won't happen. Picture 2/100 lb plus boys up there wrestling arround and tell me you wouldn't be concerned. JMO


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Slick, here's a pick of a loft be I built..modified plans for twin bed to accommodate full size mattress. I have plans for this, if you like I will e-mail them too you and you could modify from there.


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> Take a good look at that connection (size of materials and such) now you can't convince me this won't happen. Picture 2/100 lb plus boys up there wrestling arround and tell me you wouldn't be concerned. JMO


 
I see your point. LOL


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Slick, here's a pick of a loft be I built..modified plans for twin bed to accommodate full size mattress. I have plans for this, if you like I will e-mail them too you and you could modify from there.


 
Very nice, the bed currently in the room I plan to build a triple bunk contains a loft bed I built similar to yours. The plans I had called for 2x8's so it would be sturdier, but it built when the room only contained 2 boys. but if you don't mind please forward me your plans ([email protected])


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've also thought about designing something similar to bunks found on Navy Aircraft carriers (I was stationed aboard the USS Enterprise CVN-65), the link below is a good pic of what's found on a carrier. Athought it not much on head room but it would open the room up for more activity for the boys since all the beds would be in one location taking up the space of a single bed (3 stacked).
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulkelly/3107496436/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

slick225 said:


> I've also thought about designing something similar to bunks found on Navy Aircraft carriers (I was stationed aboard the USS Enterprise CVN-65), the link below is a good pic of what's found on a carrier. Athought it not much on head room but it would open the room up for more activity for the boys since all the beds would be in one location taking up the space of a single bed (3 stacked).
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulkelly/3107496436/


Man that was some good sleeping wasn't it, I was hook runner on the carrier Roosevelt CVA 42. Our bunks weren't like that, ours was made out of aluminum tubing with canvas stretched with rope. I have been trying to find a picture of the ones we had so I could build some for our camper.


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> Man that was some good sleeping wasn't it, I was hook runner on the carrier Roosevelt CVA 42. Our bunks weren't like that, ours was made out of aluminum tubing with canvas stretched with rope. I have been trying to find a picture of the ones we had so I could build some for our camper.


I was in aviations fuel, so our berthing was just under the catapults, so all night we'd hear'em going, but it was Navy life so you adapted and was able to sleep through it.

But as for the beds from the Roosevelt, were they anything like the beds in this link?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nettes_mg_5182.jpg/220px-Banettes_mg_5182.jpg


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

slick225 said:


> I was in aviations fuel, so our berthing was just under the catapults, so all night we'd hear'em going, but it was Navy life so you adapted and was able to sleep through it.
> 
> But as for the beds from the Roosevelt, were they anything like the beds in this link?
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nettes_mg_5182.jpg/220px-Banettes_mg_5182.jpg


That is them, and the lockers also, thanks I appreciate that.

Our birth was right under the flight deck right next to the arresting gear. The first time a plane hit the deck I thought a train had wrecked.

Sorry I hi jacked the thread.


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I've found a perfect design, see link
http://www.bunkloft.com/bunk beds 26.html

Looks to be all pine, with a natural stain, possibly a semi-gloss ploy.
The post look to be 4X4 with a decrotative cap, with 2X8 Side, head and foot board rails with a pine plyboard panel inserted. The side rails seems to be 2x4 with 1X2 stiles. The ladders seem to be 2x4. I'm assuming they are secured by a large dowel rod between the post bottoms and tops.

I'd like to know you comments on this assessment. The wife is partial to the Triple Lindsy, but I think this bed would provide more space for active boys, since the three beds would take of the space of a single bed (Square Footage wise).


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

slick225 said:


> I think I've found a perfect design, see link
> http://www.bunkloft.com/bunk beds 26.html
> 
> Looks to be all pine, with a natural stain, possibly a semi-gloss ploy.
> ...


That one does look pretty rugged, the plywood in the ends would for sure be a big plus for stability. If I were to build that one with the top bunk removable I would be sure to pin the dowels so the top bed couldn't be pushed up from the bottom like a little fellow laying on his back pushing up with his feet against the top bunk bottom. 

Using a 2X8 or 2X6 you could use threaded rods in the rails to connect to the head and foot boards. Drill into the end of the rail about 4 or 5 inches (the size of the rod) then from the side drill a 1 inch hole so you could get a nut on the end of the threaded rod. Leaving the holes open on the head and foot boards would allow you to tighten the nuts, from time to time, because they will get loose from the youngens horsing around on the beds. Remember when you were a little boy, man I do.


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

*This looks pretty good. Plans from eHow
*

*Things You'll Need*



4 posts, 6 inches by 6 inches by 84 inches
6 beams, 2 inches by 4 inches by 34 inches
6 beams, 2 inches by 4 inches by 75 inches
3 plywood sheets, 1/2 inch thick, 39 inches by 75 inches
12 bolts, 8 inches long, with matching nuts
Power drill
Drill bits
Screwdriver bits
Crescent wrench
Sandpaper
Box 3-inch-long wood screws
3 Twin mattresses
Lumber Preparation

Cut your lumber to the dimensions noted in the Things You'll Need list. You can also opt to have your lumber pre-cut when you buy it.
Sand your lumber. If you want to paint it, do so at this stage while all the lumber is easy to handle.
Drill holes in each end of the 75-inch beams. Place the holes 2 3/4 inches from the end of the beam and 3/4 inches apart. Use a drill bit the same diameter as your bolts.
Use the same drill bit to drill two holes in a support post, one 6 inches from the end and one 3/4 inches further in. Drill both 2 3/4 inches from the edge of the post.
 
Drill two more sets of holes in the post. Place one set 36 inches from the end of the post and the other 66 inches from the end. Place the second hole in each set 3/4 inch further from the end.
 Repeat these steps for the other three support posts.*Mattress Frames*


 Set up two long and two short beams in a rectangle, lying on the narrow ends. The short beams should be inside the long beams. 
 Screw the rectangle in place using two screws at each joint. Drive the screws through the face of the long beam and into the end of the short beam.

 Lay a plywood sheet on top of the frame and screw it in place with one screw at each corner. Reinforce with one screw centered on each side.

Repeat these steps to build two more mattresshttp://www.ehow.com/how_6158532_build-tri-bunk-bed.html# frames for a total of three.
 *Assembly*


 Move all components into the room where you intend to install the bunk bed. The fully-assembled bed will be very heavy.

 Set up the support posts so the holes run parallel to the wall where the long side of the bed will lay. Align the ends so all pre-drilled holes are level.

 Install the middle mattress frame by sliding bolts through the holes drilled in the posts and beams. Tighten the nuts using your crescent wrench.

 Install the top mattress frame as you did the middle.

 Install the bottom mattress frame as you did the middle and top frames.

Insert three twin mattresses into the mattress frames and your triple-decker bunk bed is complete.

Tips & Warnings




If you want to use mattresses larger than a twin, adjust your lumber sizes accordingly.
Check the ceiling height where you want to install this bed frame. If it offers less than 2 feet of clearance, adjust the bed frame size accordingly.
 
Read more: How to Build a Tri Bunk Bed | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_6158532_build-tri-bunk-bed.html#ixzz1XD451uAI
​


----------



## jmcarl1 (Sep 18, 2011)

I really like this bunk bed!!!


----------



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gearworksguy would you happen to have a link to a picture of the bed from ehow? I'd really like to see an image.
http://www.ehow.com/how_6158532_build-tri-bunk-bed.html#ixzz1XD451uAI

Also, 
this guy built a great looking bed check it out (hope I didn't find this link in my own post, LOL)
http://meetthelaings.blogspot.com/2009/06/tripple-bunk-beds-thats-right-i-said.html


----------

